# Can you ID these Crypts for me:



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

According to the list I bought 4 months ago I should have in this tank the following Crypts:
Balansae
Balansae v Crispulata
Wendtii Brown
Wendtii Green
Undulata
Spiralis

The pics below show some of the plants that arrived. I know they are not Wendtii or normal Balansae because they are too big for Wendtii and different to the normal balansae I have (not pictured)

1. The Green leaf in the middle. It is about 20cm long from crown to leaf tip and similar to Balansae but not the same (to my eye). The leaf is about 1cm wide









2. The Large Brown leaf in the centre. It has dark brown flecs similar to a leopard val. It is about 25cm from crown to leaf tip and the leaves are about 2cm wide









3. The Long Green leaf has a bright green stem running through the leaf and and darker greens and purples either side. It is approx 30cm long from crown to leaf tip and 2cm wide.









4. This is the largest and was labelled Undulata. It is about 35 cm fron crown to leaf tip and 3cm wide. It is brown/burgandy on the back of the leaf and dark green/purple on the face of the leaf.









5.Excuse the Oto that got in the way. This one is about 15cm long from crown to leaf tip and about 8mm wide. It is totally brown and could well be a crispulata variety??









6. I think this is the same as No.2









7. Same as No.2 again?









8. This plant is similar to number 3 in both size and colouring but has a smooth edge to the leaves whereas 3 is crinkled?









9. Same as No2 again?









10. This thin green plant is similar to No1 but this has a crinkled edge and No1 has a straight edge.









11. Same as No3?









12. Same as No2?









Apologies for the BBA and Rhizo that is on some of the leaves. The CO2 went a little funny last week and the inevitable happened.

Any help will be gratefully received on this one and apologies for the long post.

Thanks in advance
Andy


----------

